# Does anyone know of a flounder gigging charter that can handle 7 people?



## Tenaeos (Jan 26, 2017)

It may not exist, but does anyone know of a flounder gigging or bowfishing charter in the Pensacola area (or nearby, like Destin) that could do 7 people? I've Googled a ton, but it seems most max out at 4 or 5. Two of the people would be children (well-behaved children! 10 and 12) if it makes any difference. I realize 7 people trying to gig or bowfish would be unwieldly and everyone wouldn't be able to do it at once, but it's mainly about everyone wanting to be there for the experience.

If anyone knows one that could do it, I would appreciate it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nope, that is a tough one.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's also to late in the season for gigging. The flounder have moved to the undisclosed mating areas. This summer they will be back.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

No. Because the max passenger capacity for someone working with a OUPV (Operator Uninspected Passenger Vessel) "captain's license" is 6... to legally take any more paying passengers, they would have to have a higher class license, as well as be a CG inspected vessel. 

Pretty much, no. Not going to happen.

However you could split your party up between 2 vessels... it makes for a fun competition.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought there was a guy with his 100 ton that just built out a pontoon for this purpose?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Search button is broke, so I can't find it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Search button is broke, so I can't find it.


They submitted another WO yesterday to get it fixed. Can't have anything nice around here.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/water-776745/


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

MrFish said:


> I thought there was a guy with his 100 ton that just built out a pontoon for this purpose?


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/newest-addition-fleet-775169/

Was this the boat you were thinking of?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That many people on one boat floundering sounds not fun. I like the idea of 2 boats and a friendly competition!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> That many people on one boat floundering sounds not fun. I like the idea of 2 boats and a friendly competition!


Kinda what I'm thinking. You'd get about 30 min of fishing time. Haha


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out lite the nite charters out of destin. They have two boats and could accommodate you. Top notch operation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Kinda what I'm thinking. You'd get about 30 min of fishing time. Haha


But there's room for a keg....


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Check out lite the nite charters out of destin. They have two boats and could accommodate you. Top notch operation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
What he said 

John and Hunter will take care of you.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Check out lite the nite charters out of destin. They have two boats and could accommodate you. Top notch operation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Adam, got'em taken care of.:thumbsup:


----------

